# Blue Worthless wood pepper mill



## Harley2001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is a blue pepper mill it's 8in also


----------



## RogerH (Oct 31, 2011)

Man, I love that.  nice work.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 31, 2011)

Really Nice work.


----------



## Sheumais (Jan 15, 2012)

I gotta learn how to do the worthless wood castings.  The look amazing!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 15, 2012)

What did you use for a mold?  Must have been a big'un!  

Was the mold cast vertically?

Pressure applied?




That has a fine shape to it....just wanted to know some of the other details too!





Scott (big'un) B


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes it was vertically and I used 3in x8 PVC and poured it in 3 stages if you don't it will build up to much heat and crack


----------



## broitblat (Jan 15, 2012)

Great looking mill.  Even without the wood, I really like the color and figure of your resin, and the wood just makes it that much more interesting.  Nice shape on the mill, too.

  -Barry


----------



## Bellsy (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work on the mill Harley.

Are you casting it with PR or Alumilite?

I have poured a few of these in PVC with Alumilite and never had a mold crack yet. 3 pours will have some sort of line showing each layer I would think. I can't see it in your cast though.

Dave


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 15, 2012)

Harley2001 said:


> Yes it was vertically and I used 3in x8 PVC and poured it in 3 stages if you don't it will build up to much heat and crack


 


Good to know...thanks for sharing that info!

Might have to find all those cherry burl throw-aways I was saving, then get me a new 'mold'.....





Scott (eye candy, everytime I look) B


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 15, 2012)

The mold dost crack the pr dose and there are no line if you mix it the same here's one more I did http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/worthless-wood-pepper-mill-88365/


----------



## bitshird (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice idea, I've wondered about trying to cast a blank for a pepper mill. given the mass of the PR how many drops of MEKP per OZ. With out the wood, I would think 1-1/2 or slightly less.  I guess the wood would take up enough of the PR though that you probably need to use 3 drops per OZ ??


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 15, 2012)

I used 4 per oz that way the next day it was still a little tricky so you get a good bond
And the less you use the slower it takes and then the heat is not has bad.


----------



## TonyBal (Jan 16, 2012)

Harley2001 said:


> Yes it was vertically and I used 3in x8 PVC and poured it in 3 stages if you don't it will build up to much heat and crack


 
I am still learning about casting. Could you elaborate on what you mean by 3 stages? I assume you poured 1/3 at a time & then waited for each to cure to a certain point, but I don't see any seams between the pourings. ????


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes you have to do it in three pours a little at a time  because it builds up to much heatso take your time make sure you mix the same amount each time even the color or you will see the lines from the pours.


----------



## TonyBal (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't even think about the possible color differences. Let me zoom in on that thing again & find them! Just kidding! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------

